# Gin Reviews



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay I'm a big fan of Gin.:al 

In fact a few years back I got two of my closest friends to help me conduct a blind sampling of various brands of gin. I'm proud to say that I nailed each one exactly. 

I would like to share what I thought of each gin I have tried. I also noticed some posts are on some Gin's so this post is mostly for all the Gin reviews in one place.

Please remember the following reviews are simply my opinion. If you disagree, back up your Gin of choice.

Okay, here we go:

Gordon's Dry Gin:

This is easily the cheapest Gin to buy. I used to drink it all the time before I realized other Gin's are much much better. It has a bit of a weird rubbing alcohol taste. Not very pleasing to my palette. I do not suggest buying this product.

Beefeater Dry Gin:

Another gin with a strange aftertaste. I personally think it tastes disgusting. Has a grain-ey kind of aftertaste. Blaah!:tg 

Plymouth Gin:

The botanicals in this one are not overpowering. Might be a good thing if that's your tastes but I find it's kinda lacking in the aftertaste department. Not a bad gin but nothing amazing.

Tanqueray Gin:

This one is my second favourite gin. It's simple but elegant. The aroma is decent and goes down okay with a slight alcoholic taste. 

Tanqueray No. 10 Gin:

Okay, maybe it's just me but I honeslty do not find this one to be a knockout. Sure, it comes in a cool looking bottle. It's got a higher alcohol content than most Gin's. Costs way more. Personally I think paying more just for a bottle, and the slightly higher alcohol content is not worth it.

To be fair I bought this bottle and let myself and two of my friends try it straight, as well as making a dry martini with it and a wet martini (sweet vermouth). Compared to the regular Tanqueray it was slighlty smoother, but not worth the extra price tag. Between the two I'm happy with just the regular Tanqueray.

Bombay Sapphire Gin - :tu 

Hands down the ultimate Gin experience and my favourite out of all Gin's I've ever tried. Here's why.

1) The bottle - Cool blue sapphire in color.

2) Aroma - Before pouring anything out try smelling it. Now if you have the money, compare the smell to several other brands. Maybe it's just me but I notice the difference right away. Try it yourself, it's hard to describe it's aroma, I know I just plain like it!

3) Taste - The most important thing. It tastes amazing straight or in a mixed drink. It is smooth with a wonderful aftertaste that goes down easy. 

4) Price - This is actually a good and bad thing.

Good: It's not expensive at all for what it is. Only about two to four dollars more than most gins, at least in Canada. 

Bad: Here is what pisses me off about this brand. Almost every bar knows a lot of people like this brand of gin. So what do they do? They overcharge way too much and act like it's a deluxe premium priced drink (bartenders know exactly what I'm talking about). Most bars I go to charge about eight to ten dollars for a single glass. The bottle only costs the bar a few dollars more than the usual gins. Can anyone say greed?

Bottom line, if you are a gin drinker and you have never tried this one, you owe it to yourself to buy a bottle. Try it now and I'm pretty darn sure you'll thank me.

Hendrick's Gin:

What a weird gin. They use a hint of Bulgarian Rose followed by a mash of cucumber in their blend. I tried it and personally found it disgusting, but there are some people who love the stuff.

One thing I gotta mention is the marketing campaign is so funny. On the bottle and from their website it says:

"1 out of every 100 gin drinkers like this gin."

"This gin is not for everyone."

"Try it. I dare ya."

"Loved By A Select Few"

And many other funny lines like this. It got me to try it.

That's about all the gin I have ever tried. I encourage others to post your reviews. One in particular I'm curious about is Seagrams Gin. Anyone tried it?

Cheers!


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the opinions!
I've just started to interest myself in gins. I'm becoming more accustomed to the taste of gin, definately an acquired taste for some. I've been stadying myself with the tanqueray, sonds like I need to try the bombay!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Always glad to find another gin lover.
You have only scratched the surface, my friend.
If you really like gin, some others to try (in no paticular order)

No. 209
Anchor Junipero
Boomsma (Oude & Jonge)
Damrak


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pnoon, I looked into those gins you mentioned. Out of the four, the 209 sounds the most interesting to try.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

pnoon said:


> No. 209
> Anchor Junipero
> Boomsma (Oude & Jonge)
> Damrak


Thanks for these specific suggestions, Peter. I've been nancing about with gin for a couple years now, and am resting on Hendricks as my current fav. I'll search a couple of these out at Specs...cheers!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I love Sapphire as well, my favorite "everyday" type gin. I agree that Tanq 10 is underwhelming, and I don't care for Hendrick's. I've been drinking 209 lately, and it is wonderful stuff.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hoplophile said:


> I love Sapphire as well, my favorite "everyday" type gin. I agree that Tanq 10 is underwhelming, and I don't care for Hendrick's. I've been drinking 209 lately, and it is wonderful stuff.


Sapphire is my everyday gin as well. However, I am a fan of Tanqueray 10. Never had the Hendrick's. That may have to be next on my list.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

oh man..........

209 is going to blow your mind........

.......and then replace all of your other gins.........

209 is the gin of gods.......

As far as Seagram's, it is my everyday gin, mixing gin, etc. (except for MY cocktails, which get 209 only  ) I don't have as much gin experience as you, but I've had all of the gins you've mentioned except for beefeater, and find Seagrams to be the most balanced. It is not insanely botanical nor is it absent of infusion, it is a consistent performer of high quality. Middle of the road balance and readily mixable into damn near anything.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

sonick said:


> 209 is the gin of gods.......


:tpd: Yes indeed.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I like Plymouth gin, partially because the distillery is about three quarters of a mile away, and partially because I don't know any better, lol.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Tried a new brand of Gin today at a sample station at my local liquor store. 

Citadelle Gin:

Made in France. Had it neat at room temperture. The aroma was nice but nothing that stood out. It tasted pretty smooth and had a slight water taste. I just checked Citadelle's website and found out that the water taste I noticed was because they use spring water. 

I can imagine it being a very good gin in a mix drink. The down side is the price. For a bottle of this stuff it costs around forty bucks, depending on your area.

Bottom line: I like it but would rather stick with Bombay. Definitely worth trying though.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Tried a new brand of Gin today at a sample station at my local liquor store.
> 
> Citadelle Gin:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review... I was thinking about trying this one myself at some point, if I can ever pull myself away from 209 long enough.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Citadelle is good but not great. I'm surprised at ho much you are paying though. I just picked up the giant bottle for 20 bucks. I usually see 5ths for around 30.

If you get a chance, try Junipero Gin from Achor Steam. I was a little reluctant to try a gin made in San Francisco but it is extremely well made.



Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Tried a new brand of Gin today at a sample station at my local liquor store.
> 
> Citadelle Gin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually went to the liquor store to see if they had the 209.

Not only did they not have it, but they didn't have Junipero Gin. I asked if they could order the 209 but they told me I could get it only if I bought a whole case of the stuff because appearently the U.S gets most newer products first. At least that's what they said.

The only brands they carry in my local LCBO (liquor store) which by chance is the main warehouse in Toronto, Ontario is the following:

Broker's Gin
Beefeater Gin
Beefeater Lime Gin
Beefeater Orange Gin
Bombay Sapphire
Citadelle Gin
Gordon's 
Hendrick's Gin
Plymouth
Tanqueray
Tanqueray Ten
And one other french brand that comes in a green bottle similar to Tanqueray's I think it's made in Montreal.

Other than the above mentioned brands I've never seen any other brand except of course online.

Don't know when the states got this brand but Citadelle Gin is a very new brand to Canada, at least to Toronto anyway.

Wonder why you U.S. people get em' first? Oh well.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I am a big fan of gin and especially Tanqueray, so the other day I picked up a bottle of their new Tanqueray Rangpur. For those that haven't seen it yet, Its basically normal Tanqueray with Rangpur limes, Bay Leaves and a few other botanicals added to it in the final distillation. It is also fairly priced 20-22 for a fifth and slightly less alcohol content 41.3%. So far I have had it both on the rocks and with tonic. So far my opinion on it is still out. It is very smooth and the new lime taste is nice fr a change. I did find it to have somewhat of bitter aftertaste, kind of like the bitter aftertaste you can get after eating limes. So far, I have enjoyed it, but not to the extent where it would be replacing regular Tanqueray in my bar. If anyone is looking to try a new type of gin though, I would recommend to give it a try.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not big on gin but I like Plymouth and Tanqueray. Tanqueray Ten isn't to bad, but I can't stand Sapphire.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

daniel2001 said:


> I like Plymouth gin, partially because the distillery is about three quarters of a mile away, and partially because I don't know any better, lol.


I love it too, and i gotta support my local distillery. Plymouth Gin is my favourite "cocktail" gin, and i like it mixed with cranberry juice for a refreshing summer drink. However, even though i like Plymouth Gin my favourite Gin is Sapphire, its flavour and smoothness compare to nothing else i have tried. Because i like the flavour so much i prefer not to mix it with anything too powerful, therefore i keep it simple, either straight over ice (prefer this in the winter when i want a change from Scotch) or in the summer i have it with Just tonic water, ice and lemon (i use 50ml gin to 150ml tonic) this allows the full flavour of the sapphire to present itself.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAH! Wait a second. Why are you mixing Gin with juice?!? The inferior liquor monikered Vodka was invented for that .

How do you taste the gin with the overpowering Juice flavors?



caskwith said:


> I love it too, and i gotta support my local distillery. Plymouth Gin is my favourite "cocktail" gin, and i like it mixed with cranberry juice for a refreshing summer drink. However, even though i like Plymouth Gin my favourite Gin is Sapphire, its flavour and smoothness compare to nothing else i have tried. Because i like the flavour so much i prefer not to mix it with anything too powerful, therefore i keep it simple, either straight over ice (prefer this in the winter when i want a change from Scotch) or in the summer i have it with Just tonic water, ice and lemon (i use 50ml gin to 150ml tonic) this allows the full flavour of the sapphire to present itself.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Nice Gin reviews.:tu My faves are Tanqueray and the Bombay. Gin is good!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

another little slide 


sonick said:


> oh man..........
> 
> 209 is going to blow your mind........
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

No. 209
where do I look for this?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting thread that will have me perusing the liquor store aisles very soon. Out of curiosity, how does everyone like/have their gin? I love gin, but I don't think I've ever had anything other than either a gin and tonic (I prefer Tanqueray in a G&T) and a martini (Sapphire all the way!).

Just curious what other ways people have it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

BigVito said:


> No. 209
> where do I look for this?


Try Bevmo.com:

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...llpartial&Ntk=All&nocontinue=s&cntShpng1Rec=1


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Though I am willing to try others I ALWAYS stick with Bombay Sapphire. l love the flavor and I only drink it with tonic. I did have a gin martini with it once and it was quite nice but I prefer a vodka martini with Stoli. But a Bombay and Tonic on a nice summer day with a nice cigar ain't a bad way to kill some time.


T


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Interesting thread that will have me perusing the liquor store aisles very soon. Out of curiosity, how does everyone like/have their gin? I love gin, but I don't think I've ever had anything other than either a gin and tonic (I prefer Tanqueray in a G&T) and a martini (Sapphire all the way!).
> 
> Just curious what other ways people have it.


Only G&T's and martinis for me.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Gin and Tonic w/lime
Gimlet
Martini (dry as an African summer)
Tom Collins

and the defacto drink when it's hot but you can never find a bartender that knows how to make one....

Singapore Sling

If you can find an older bartender that knows his stuff, then you can find a good Singapore Sling. I tipped a guy in Maui a $50 spot simply because he was the only bartender i had come across within 3 years that knew how to make one correctly. It's definitely a lot art form.



yourchoice said:


> Interesting thread that will have me perusing the liquor store aisles very soon. Out of curiosity, how does everyone like/have their gin? I love gin, but I don't think I've ever had anything other than either a gin and tonic (I prefer Tanqueray in a G&T) and a martini (Sapphire all the way!).
> 
> Just curious what other ways people have it.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

The fact that your profile states you are in London only adds to the insult of this comment.





partagaspete said:


> but I prefer a vodka martini with Stoli.
> 
> T


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAH! Wait a second. Why are you mixing Gin with juice?!? The inferior liquor monikered Vodka was invented for that .
> 
> How do you taste the gin with the overpowering Juice flavors?


It was actually a recipe from Bombay Saphire themselves, its in a little booklet they are currently distributing with their bottles, it contains a few simple cocktails as well as some interesting info on the manufacture of Saphire.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I love Bombay Sapphire too.

Another gin to look into is Magellan blue gin. It's amazing!


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

BigVito said:


> another little slide


LOL, sorry Vito.....

Fortunately it's very affordable as top shelf liquors go, hella good return on investment. I'm anxious to see what you think after you track some down..... I don't have to work today, I think I may just have a splash right now......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sonick said:


> LOL, sorry Vito.....
> 
> Fortunately it's very affordable as top shelf liquors go, hella good return on investment. I'm anxious to see what you think after you track some down..... I don't have to work today, I think I may just have a splash right now......


A splash would be great, I will have to go to Mequon for a look. Saturday


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

The best martinis I've ever had were made with Tanqueray. Just had Hendrick's -- straight up -- this weekend and really enjoyed it. Definitely different taste, however, so not sure how it would do as a mixer.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Vito, did you managed to score any No209 yet ?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nope been to three different stores none have it :hn


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

jdean33442 said:


> Singapore Sling
> 
> If you can find an older bartender that knows his stuff, then you can find a good Singapore Sling. I tipped a guy in Maui a $50 spot simply because he was the only bartender i had come across within 3 years that knew how to make one correctly. It's definitely a lot art form.


Out of curiosity, I just looked up the recipe... it seems there is a lot of controversy on the "true" cocktail. What is the correct way in your opinion?


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

This version right here :

http://www.drinkboy.com/cocktails/recipes/SingaporeSling.html



NCatron said:


> Out of curiosity, I just looked up the recipe... it seems there is a lot of controversy on the "true" cocktail. What is the correct way in your opinion?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

This week i had Tanquery for the first time. Im sorry to say i really didnt enjoy it at all, had an od taste to. When i went back to the bar i chose my usual Sapphire and enjoyed it very much.


----------

